# Vista Primary Care Centre - Naas



## Mers1 (22 Sep 2008)

Just wondering if this is up and running now, and if so does anyone have any experience of it?  I have googled it many times but all that I am getting is newspaper archives that it is opening.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ClubMan (22 Sep 2008)

Is this a computer hospital or something?


----------



## Mers1 (23 Sep 2008)

No Clubman this is apparently a clinic like the VHI Swift in Dundrum.  The building is complete and it looks fab but I haven't seen any publicity re the opening.  I believe its owned by the McEvaddy's.


----------



## MandaC (23 Sep 2008)

I passed by on Saturday and it looked opened (well the reception did anyway) but I am not sure it was just builders finishing off. There were still a lot of builders around finishing bits and pieces and there were a lot of unfinished suites.

I had read somewhere else that it was opening in October.  Looks fab allright.


----------



## tallpaul (24 Sep 2008)

MandaC said:


> I passed by on Saturday


 
Where is it in Naas??


----------



## MandaC (24 Sep 2008)

More or less across from the hospital on the Ballymore Eustace road


----------



## briancbyrne (24 Sep 2008)

MandaC said:


> More or less across from the hospital on the Ballymore Eustace road


 
just across from the lake at the back of the hospital


----------

